# Role of Customized T-shirts in Spreading COVID-19 Awareness Messages



## Saumya DNB (Jun 20, 2019)

The deadly pandemic - *COVID-19*, that has the entire world in its grip has put our lives to a standstill which none of us ever imagined. While many experts are finding a crack for it, the least we can do for humanity is to spread the awareness about it. There, customized t-shirts can act as a fantastic medium in enlightening people about Coronavirus. 

A printed t-shirt is a fashion statement for a very long time but, it has also played an important role in communicating social messages that have supported a lot many causes in some way. Similarly, when the world today is battling the newly-discovered infectious virus, there is a need to spread awareness about it as it is totally new and people have no clue about the consequences of it. 

Now, due to lockdown and the need to practice social distancing, spreading awareness physically is not possible but virtually a lot of people are doing it which is also not accessible to many people. In such scenario, with customized t-shirts carrying COVID-19 awareness messages, one can reach out to the public without any physical contact while informing them about Coronavirus in the way they can understand. Let’s see how? 

One can customize a t-shirt design as required by creating a template of their choice. Or one can create a whole new one from scratch. Thus, one can create templates related to COVID-19 awareness and make them available for print in times of lockdown which can turn out to be the safest way to spread awareness. 

Now, not all may be good at template creation. There are some eye-catching t-shirt mock-ups that can come in handy. *Pre-designed t-shirts with COVID-19 related messages *can be made available to the public to be used for spreading awareness. 

*Awareness on Coronavirus*

Coronavirus, a family of viruses that causes COVID-19, a severe respiratory illness, which has put the whole world to a halt is destroying mankind even mentally. The panic it is causing among people is more deadly than the disease itself because of the way it is spreading every day. It is indeed scary but then fears won’t take us out of it. Awareness and prevention are the only two ways to fight Corona now since no vaccine has been discovered yet. Therefore, the following awareness is what one should keep in mind, follow, and share with others to stay safe and protected. 

*1. Maintain Social Distancing*

Since the new Coronavirus is believed to be spreading because of the droplets released into the air when an infected person coughs or sneezes, which are heavy and hence fall to the ground (or onto surfaces) in a few seconds, touching which others can get infected, social and physical distancing proves to be mandatory. Practising social distancing will avoid/decrease contact between those who are infected with a disease-causing pathogen and those who are not, and thus stop or slow down the rate and extent of disease transmission in a community. 

*2. Handwash frequently*

About 20-30 seconds of handwash at intervals is recommended to eliminate the traces of virus completely from our hands. A bar of regular soap is enough to do so and if not available use of hand sanitizer is a must. 

*3. Wear mask*

Mask is recommended only if you are coughing or sneezing or are taking care of a person infected with COVID-19. You must wash hands before putting and removing the face mask and dispose of it carefully in a closed bin. 

*4. Coughing and sneezing etiquette*

Cover your mouth and nose with a tissue or into your upper sleeve when you cough or sneeze and put your used tissue in a wastebasket immediately and wash your hands or clean them with a sanitizer.

*5. Stay home, save lives*

Staying home helps contain the spread of virus by preventing people from making any kind of physical contact and thus breaking the chain of spread and saving the lives of others.

Final thoughts

Coronavirus is deadly but panicking won’t help. Simply following the above-mentioned tips will keep you safe and keep coronavirus away. While you are at home, think of starting a t-shirt print business and creating templates and designs related to COVID-19 and spread awareness.


----------



## linneasandel (Jul 16, 2019)

I have read your post and go so much useful info. Thanks for sharing this much informative and creative post with us...


----------



## safesale (May 19, 2020)

how was my first design ?


----------



## Fiza (Apr 10, 2020)

Nice blog


----------

